# Moving to East Canada



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

My fiance and I have decided that we MIGHT be moving out East sometime this year. We currently live in Quebec, right next to the bridge leading to Ottawa, I'm not so much concerned about the travel as much as the setting up there. We are either moving to New Brunswick, Nova Scotia, or PEI. So far I've only been able to find a vet in NS, though it is only a 4 hour drive from NB. What I'm wondering is if anyone lives around that area knows any other vet besides Greenwood Animal Hospital in NS?

As far as I'm concerned hedgehogs are legal, since I havent found anything about them being illegal, and the general knowledge is the only place where they are banned completely is Windsor, Ontario. 

Thanks everyone!


----------

